# Another YYC Hobby Machinist



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi all.  Been playing with a mini lathe for over a year now and just picked up a mini mill.  Having all sorts of fun with both, but need all the help I can get.  Look forward to learning more from this forum.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Janger (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Let’s see pictures.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

Janger said:


> Welcome aboard. Let’s see pictures.



Pictures of what?  

As you are a mod, maybe you can help with another machinist friend who can't seem to get his account setup.
Can you message me about this individual please.


----------



## Janger (Nov 5, 2018)

Sure I’ll PM you. Pictures of your machines or whatever you’re working on.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

My world and welcome to it.  It's getting pretty crowded in here.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

A working 50 cal BP cannon I turned.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

Another on a naval truck.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2018)

A cannon in the making.  Taxed my poor 7-12 to the limits.


----------



## Bofobo (Nov 6, 2018)

Love the cannons! Welcome to the group, i may still have a tool post grinder holder i made for my old 7x12. Pm me if interested. I Look forward to more


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey I'm in...that mini-lathe looks familiar.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome. The cannon looks cool!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 13, 2018)

welcom to our forum!  Nice cannons!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2018)

My cannon projects spawned a need to locate the trunnions so I built this lathe indexer.











Some MT2 tapers I made to reclaim some bed length when using large 1/2 and 3/8 shank drill bits to bore.






A lube cutter I made from Aluminum round stock.






My attempt at heat treating (not much success on that front yet)






A tool post I made up along with a mounting arrangement for a Dremel tool


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome to the group.  What are you shooting the cast bullets in?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2018)

Johnwa said:


> Welcome to the group.  What are you shooting the cast bullets in?




T/C 50Cal Percussion Hawken.


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2018)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> T/C 50Cal Percussion Hawken.



I thought they were fairly big but wasn’t sure. I have a Navy Arms 58 Hawken as well of some 577 Sniders. I use a 1oz minie in them. I haven’t shot them in quite a while though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2018)

Johnwa said:


> I thought they were fairly big but wasn’t sure. I have a Navy Arms 58 Hawken as well of some 577 Sniders. I use a 1oz minie in them. I haven’t shot them in quite a while though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



438 gr eh, that's got my 370 gr Maxi's beat.  Boolit making is another metal working hobby of mine.  Been playing with powder coating recently.  Lots of potential when it comes to HG boolits.


----------

